# Löf & Tung anyone?



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Anyone here has bought their shoes? They don't look stylish but look sturdy nonetheless. 
Lof & Tung vs Carlos Santos. L&T's sole sticks out a little too much for my taste.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Be fair now. Those are two different kinds of boots (the Santos is only 270 degree welted for example). Lof & Tung can do something with the sole closer to the upper:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I was not pleased by the sole profusion on the Galway knock off, but Utah leather is hard to pass up!


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

I sent an email to Skoak and was told in their opinion they are more comfortable than CS. But they won't be ready till December or January.


----------



## Shawl Lapel (Jul 5, 2010)

They look like a really nice house brand, and the GMTOs have really been taking off. I'm expecting (hoping) we'll see a resurgence of some crazy makeups like we did with Carmina back in the day. If L&T had a semi brogue I think I'd MTO one in their hatch shell...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I must try this Utah leather for myself!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

momsdoc said:


> I was not pleased by the *sole profusion* on the Galway knock off.....


What does that mean?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I believe protrusion is the proper term.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> I must try this Utah leather for myself!


I have some Dovers in Chestnut Utah and the leather is incredible. Super soft and comfortable. Not weather resistant though.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

CLTesquire said:


> I have some Dovers in Chestnut Utah and the leather is incredible. Super soft and comfortable. Not weather resistant though.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

CLTesquire said:


> I have some Dovers in Chestnut Utah and the leather is incredible. Super soft and comfortable. Not weather resistant though.


Hmm, Swedes designing a non-weather resistant pair of boots? Strange. Does this mean the leather is damaged by water?

I think I'd get a pair of CS Jodhpurs for now.


----------



## MNJ83 (Oct 11, 2015)

SG_67 said:


> I must try this Utah leather for myself!


I had to Google Utah leather.

Thankfully EG has a detailed explanation

https://www.edwardgreen.com/discovery/delapré-utah-leathers

Now, I too must have this Utah leather.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Utah leather is dreamy stuff. My Utah / suede Galways are just ridiculously comfortable. If I could remotely rationalize another pair of brown derby boots, I'd grab these in a heartbeat. A VERY compelling offering for the money, IMO.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oscar098 said:


> Anyone here has bought their shoes? They don't look stylish but look sturdy nonetheless.
> Lof & Tung vs Carlos Santos. L&T's sole sticks out a little too much for my taste.


Thanks for bring these folks to my attention, I'd never heard of them. They make some classically handsome footwear!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Oscar098 said:


> Hmm, Swedes designing a non-weather resistant pair of boots? Strange. Does this mean the leather is damaged by water?
> 
> I think I'd get a pair of CS Jodhpurs for now.


The leather just kind of sucks up moisture. It's apparent when polishing the shoes too...it just sucks up the cream polish. Country calf is a much more weather resistant grain. Zug would probably be one of the best.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Utah leather is dreamy stuff. My Utah / suede Galways are just ridiculously comfortable. If I could remotely rationalize another pair of brown derby boots, I'd grab these in a heartbeat. A VERY compelling offering for the money, IMO.


Agreed. Except size 9 was sold out by the time the email notice arrived.

Not that I was tempted.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Now that this is sold out do you recommend a similar pair of boots from another brand?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

(In response to post #14 and 17)
Thank gawd they were sold out of my size!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm quite tempted by these grain Chelseas as a versatile casual option. It could likewise benefit from a more trim outsole, but that really doesn't trouble me much on a casual boot.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

What about these:



RogerP said:


> I'm quite tempted by these grain Chelseas as a versatile casual option. It could likewise benefit from a more trim outsole, but that really doesn't trouble me much on a casual boot.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oscar098 said:


> What about these:


What about them?

I'm not a huge fan of jodhpurs. They always look great until I try them on. My pants leg keeps getting caught up in them and it just leaves an odd silhouette at my leg.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Good to know. Is the price difference with CS Chelseas justified?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those Jodhpurs are okay - I don't love them, and can't really say much negative about them, either. Jodhpur is a style of boot that's really hard to get right, and unlike chukkas, derbies and even Chelseas, I've rarely come across a moderately priced pair of Jodhpurs that gets close enough to really right to inspire a purchase. I have two pairs of Jodhs - by G&G and Bonafe - and both are pretty terrific.

I'm not sure exactly what the price difference is between the L&T and CS and can't comment on justification as I have yet to handle a pair of L&T in person. I'v been very happy with all three of my pairs of CS. I've read reports that the material quality is a bit better with L&T and expect that will prove to be true. Hopefully I will be in a position to form my own opinion before long, but I'm waiting for the full array of Skoak boot offerings to hit the market this season.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

^ I’m very happy with Carmina’s jodhpurs.

Scafora’s look sublime


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

My size suddenly became available and I ordered a pair. Fingers crossed. I'm doing one for the group! The sole does not seem to support the arch as much as CS shoes. 
As a minimalist I had difficulty justifying the purchase but then I realized Redwing boots cost $320 so...


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I own, and am a fan of, Justin Fitzpatrick's Genesee jodhpur boot.









The navy version is on clearance sale atm for £215 exc VAT.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just received them. They remind me quite a lot of the Beckett Simonon pair that I sent back: the glue smell, the protruding sole and the look of the leather. Not sure how much I like them.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Another similarity with B.S. is that the left one is tighter (near the ball of my foot) than the right, which is unusual.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Oscar098 said:


> Just received them. They remind me quite a lot of the Beckett Simonon pair that I sent back: the glue smell, the protruding sole and the look of the leather. Not sure how much I like them.


Well, you knew they had a protruding outsole, which you claimed not to like right out of the gate. As to the look of the leather, owning a few pairs of Utah myself I can say that the pics give a fairly good representation of what the leather actually looks like. You then mocked the weather resistant properties of the leather: "Swedes designing a non-weather resistant pair of boots..." So if you didn't like the way the outsole protruded, and you didn't like the way the leather looks, and you didn't like that Utah isn't the best leather for foul-weather wear, why on earth did you buy them? Honestly, I can't think I've ever seen a situation where someone said "I literally don't like anything about these boots - guess I'll buy a pair!" Colour me confused.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Well, you knew they had a protruding outsole, which you claimed not to like right out of the gate. As to the look of the leather, owning a few pairs of Utah myself I can say that the pics give a fairly good representation of what the leather actually looks like. You then mocked the weather resistant properties of the leather: "Swedes designing a non-weather resistant pair of boots..." So if you didn't like the way the outsole protruded, and you didn't like the way the leather looks, and you didn't like that Utah isn't the best leather for foul-weather wear, why on earth did you buy them? Honestly, I can't think I've ever seen a situation where someone said "I literally don't like anything about these boots - guess I'll buy a pair!" Colour me confused.


Did not have many choices. A rugged pair of brown boots that is still dressy and doesn't have too long a last. The things you mentioned I can mostly tolerate, they are not big deals. But the last is too long for my taste.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the design and the Utah leather looks nice. The last is a bit pointed for my tastes on a boot like that. Always felt SkoAB should have used the S last for that boot.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Somewhat unrelated but they now have these beauties.


They say they are for colder days but I don't see why. Does this mean they are too warm for the summer?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

You might be reading too much into the descriptive blurb. Tall grain boots such as these are traditional fall and winter wear more for their ability to withstand all manner of inclement weather - and for their aesthetic synergy with heavier clothing and outerwear - than for their thermal insulating properties. No-one is stopping you from wearing them in mid August if that is your pleasure


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

RogerP said:


> You might be reading too much into the descriptive blurb. Tall grain boots such as these are traditional fall and winter wear more for their ability to withstand all manner of inclement weather - and for their aesthetic synergy with heavier clothing and outerwear - than for their thermal insulating properties. No-one is stopping you from wearing them in mid August if that is your pleasure


Thanks for the clarification bro.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Oscar098 said:


> Somewhat unrelated but they now have these beauties.
> 
> They say they are for colder days but I don't see why. Does this mean they are too warm for the summer?


Curious - do you wear boots in the summer? I certainly don't - even if it's raining I typically wear water resistant (rubber soled) shoes.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

JBierly said:


> Curious - do you wear boots in the summer? I certainly don't - even if it's raining I typically wear water resistant (rubber soled) shoes.


Yes sir, because it's not (yet) illegal. Not tall boots though.
They arrived and they look good...BUT they are a little too big. The 333 sole is very generous.

Are all Dainite soles so stiff?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oscar098 said:


> Yes sir, because it's not (yet) illegal. Not tall boots though.
> They arrived and they look good...BUT they are a little too big. The 333 sole is very generous.
> 
> Are all Dainite soles so stiff?


I have several pair of shoes with Dainite soles and they all wear very comfortably on the foot. As I recall, when I first pulled each pair out of the box, the Dainite soles, while somewhat stiff, were more flexible than double oak leather soles when they were brand new.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Compared to leather soles, sure. I don't know what soles AE uses but they are very comfortable.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

This pair of suede chukkas landed on my doorstep yesterday evening. I had been following a report from someone who attended a Skoaktiebolaget trunk show and commented that the L&T brand sourced suede from two suppliers: one with very nice quality and the second with VERY nice quality.  I decided to sample an offering of the latter, sourced from Italian tannery Zonta. I was not misled. Suede quality is indeed VERY nice - a pronounced step up from the suede on my Carlos Santos pairs. It is thick, plush and supple. My perception of the brand's emerging calling card had been one of offering materials equivalent to those expected at a markedly higher price point. Momsdoc's terrific Utah jumper boots being a prime example. This pair has confirmed that perception.

I'll get pics of my own eventually, but for now the stock photos will suffice:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

RogerP said:


> This pair of suede chukkas landed on my doorstep yesterday evening. I had been following a report from someone who attended a Skoaktiebolaget trunk show and commented that the L&T brand sourced suede from two suppliers: one with very nice quality and the second with VERY nice quality.  I decided to sample an offering of the latter, sourced from Italian tannery Zonta. I was not misled. Suede quality is indeed VERY nice - a pronounced step up from the suede on my Carlos Santos pairs. It is thick, plush and supple. My perception of the brand's emerging calling card had been one of offering materials equivalent to those expected at a markedly higher price point. Momsdoc's terrific Utah jumper boots being a prime example. This pair has confirmed that perception.
> 
> I'll get pics of my own eventually, but for now the stock photos will suffice:


Roger, that suede, and the chukkas made from it are *magnificent!* :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Vmss (Dec 15, 2016)

I really like the designs of L & T. I think they hit a nice price point offering great quality for the money. The chukkas are perfect in everysense.


----------



## Vmss (Dec 15, 2016)

@RogerP 
I believe you mentioned that chukkas are your favorite type of shoes. They are mine as well. Most versatile type shoe in my opinion. What type of welt you favor more for chukkas 270 orr 360 degree welt?


----------



## Vmss (Dec 15, 2016)

@RogerP 
I believe you mentioned that chukkas are your favorite type of shoes. They are mine as well. Most versatile type shoe in my opinion. What type of welt you favor more for chukkas 270 orr 360 degree welt?


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

RogerP said:


> This pair of suede chukkas landed on my doorstep yesterday evening. I had been following a report from someone who attended a Skoaktiebolaget trunk show and commented that the L&T brand sourced suede from two suppliers: one with very nice quality and the second with VERY nice quality.  I decided to sample an offering of the latter, sourced from Italian tannery Zonta. I was not misled. Suede quality is indeed VERY nice - a pronounced step up from the suede on my Carlos Santos pairs. It is thick, plush and supple. My perception of the brand's emerging calling card had been one of offering materials equivalent to those expected at a markedly higher price point. Momsdoc's terrific Utah jumper boots being a prime example. This pair has confirmed that perception.
> 
> I'll get pics of my own eventually, but for now the stock photos will suffice:


Magnificent chukkas. Always my favorite type of shoe. (do they really qualify as a boot when high-top sneakers are often taller?).


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Vmss said:


> @RogerP
> I believe you mentioned that chukkas are your favorite type of shoes. They are mine as well. Most versatile type shoe in my opinion. What type of welt you favor more for chukkas 270 orr 360 degree welt?


Chukka fan club unite!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks very much gents.

Vmss- yes I am quite mad for chukkas. I suppose I lean toward 360 degree welt as a preference but it would be a decisive factor for me in a purchase decision.

HB - chukkas seem to be universally categorized as boots, but I have always seen them as shoes.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

RogerP said:


> Thanks very much gents.
> 
> Vmss- yes I am quite mad for chukkas. I suppose I lean toward 360 degree welt as a preference but it would be a decisive factor for me in a purchase decision.
> 
> HB - chukkas seem to be universally categorized as boots, but I have always seen them as shoes.


Roger, if I'm not mistaken, I think these may be your first pair of L&T footwear. And I'd be interested in learning your assessment of them in general- its quality and characteristics compared to other makes you enjoy.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Roger, if I'm not mistaken, I think these may be your first pair of L&T footwear. And I'd be interested in learning your assessment of them in general- its quality and characteristics compared to other makes you enjoy.


Correct you are sir - my first pair of L&T.

With the twin caveats of: 1) too small a sample size for a very firm opinion and 2) too early in the ownership for meaningful commentary on durability and comfort, here are my strictly first-blush thoughts.

I'd put these clearly above Carlos Santos. My first thought on unboxing was how the heck is Skoaktiebolaget going to keep carrying CS when their own brand offers a noticeably better product for just a little more money? The suede quality on these blows my CS brown suede chukkas (with which I am otherwise quite happy) well into the weeds.

My second thought on unboxing was whether these are instant Carmina killers. Comparing these to my beloved blue suede Carmina chukkas, pretty much everything is a push. Both impress as very solid midrange offerings that offer excellent design, very good fit and finish, and quality materials. But two factors break the tie: 1) the suede on the L&T pair is even nicer than that of my Carminas and 2) the L&T undercut my Carminas quite significantly in cost.

Now, let me hasten to add that I am comparing single pairs from each brand - not a comprehensive sampling from both. And while I have been very impressed with how well my suede Carmina chukkas have held up over the years, I don't yet know if the L&T pair will fare as well. But I have absolutely no reason to believe that they won't.

And let me also emphasize that I am comparing what I have been given to believe is the _nicer_ of the two suede options from L&T - it might be that their other suede does not surpass the Carmina level of quality (though the price advantage would remain).

But the bottom line is that I will be paying VERY close attention to future offerings from this brand. I'm already kicking myself over passing on Momsdoc's Utah jumpers. The Skoak IG feed suggests some interesting leathers are in the works for future projects, and once the GMTO activity heats up I am sure we will see some very striking creations.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

RogerP said:


> Correct you are sir - my first pair of L&T.
> 
> With the twin caveats of: 1) too small a sample size for a very firm opinion and 2) too early in the ownership for meaningful commentary on durability and comfort, here are my strictly first-blush thoughts.
> 
> ...


Caveats understood, that's a great review. Thank you! Sounds as if L&T is very good footwear indeed, and a brand to consider in the same category as those costing a fair bit more.

And I'd be remiss not to remind those who may be interested how much less costly Carmina was, when they were *first* introduced!  Markets make prices, and if this make enjoys the success it deserves, I have little doubt that their's will increase also.


----------



## Vmss (Dec 15, 2016)

RogerP said:


> Correct you are sir - my first pair of L&T.
> 
> With the twin caveats of: 1) too small a sample size for a very firm opinion and 2) too early in the ownership for meaningful commentary on durability and comfort, here are my strictly first-blush thoughts.
> 
> ...


I share the same thoughts couldnt said it any better. I think Carmina is in trouble once this brand gets on rolling. I really like their designs. I think their oxfords are more classy and better looking. I also like the fact they are using a more natural color lining.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

I also kicked myself for not getting a pair of the Utah leather boots.


Crap crap crap the Utah chukkas are available in my size. SWMBO might get really angry at me soon.

I agree with everything positive said here about value and styling with Lof & Tung. They appear to be positioning themselves to take out Carmina and in the process also put a hurting on JFitzpatrick since his recent price increases.

I would not be surprised to see Carlos Santos stop supplying to Skoak or get dropped by Skoak soon.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Last time I checked Carmina had something like 60 lasts. It wouldn't make any sense at all for a new startup to carpet bomb buyers with that many options. Carmina does offer a handful of lasts that I feel hold their own with those of top makers: Robert and Oscar (particularly for boots) and Rain for shoes. L&T are already tweaking their last offerings and I have no doubt that this will pay dividends in the short and long term. But I don't have much to complain about in their initial offerings, particularly for footwear in the smart casual to casual spectrum.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Second outing today. Excellent out of the box comfort - just a little stiff around the ankles.


----------



## Vmss (Dec 15, 2016)

How does it feel wearing them compared with Carmina and other mid range makers?


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Second outing today. Excellent out of the box comfort - just a little stiff around the ankles.


They look great. So you don't find the T last to be too long like I did? Maybe my feet are too wide for a size 8.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Fit is good for me. Compared to my Carmina Rain chukkas in the same size there is more room in the toe box, a little less instep room ( though not much of an issue in a chukka) close enough to the same in forefoot width. They feel perhaps a touch heavier overall. Comfort is very good though.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

They have these new ones "*Clark Poveromo (Shearling Lined)*" with S last.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Skoak's Black Friday sale is a killer.

These loft and Tung Jodpuhrs are almost irresistible at $266.



















But these Paolo Scafora are so sublime that they make the Loft and Tung look like a fat cow.


















But these EB are the biggest blow out deal IMO. I have these, the Peccary is sublime.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> Skoak's Black Friday sale is a killer.
> 
> These loft and Tung Jodpuhrs are almost irresistible at $266.
> 
> ...


Buuuttttt, do you have the EG Galways in mahogany country calf with Veldtschoen construction and a Ridgeway sole? Nope? Well you can, because the pre order was just posted yesterday at Gentlemen's Footwear. You know you want them.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you grab anything from the Skoak sale, Momsdoc?


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm torn in between the jodhpurs and these:



It's the protruding last...


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> Buuuttttt, do you have the EG Galways in mahogany country calf with Veldtschoen construction and a Ridgeway sole? Nope? Well you can, because the pre order was just posted yesterday at Gentlemen's Footwear. You know you want them.


Make them with Zug and then you've caught my attention.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Did you grab anything from the Skoak sale, Momsdoc?


I was thinking of the L&T Jodpuhrs. But the PS turned me off to them. I am really interested in a Polo suede bal boot, or a Zug Veldschoen boot. The suede has to have a chiseled toe or an almond last that is as sleek as those PS. The Zug should be a round toe derby or almond, that's not too dainty, appropriate for the rough wet conditions that boot is designed to shrug off.

Otherwise, there's nothing on the site that isn't close enough to what I have to warrant purchasing. Those PS Jodpuhrs come closest, but I dont care for another Jodpuhrs for that price. Had they been a Chelsea, I'd have been in more trouble. Just have to keep waiting. Skoak had a Carmina Polo suede bal some years back, someone's got to make one again. If I get hungry enough for it, I'll go MTO. But that's unlikely as with what I have, I can afford to wait, the hunger isn't that bad.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I was tempted by the black CS bal boots - a staple item that I presently lack.

I did grab the calf Paolo Scafora Jodhpurs, though. Sublime indeed.  Hope they fit!

If I ever part with my Zug Galways, you will be the first to know.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Buuuttttt, do you have the EG Galways in mahogany country calf with Veldtschoen construction and a Ridgeway sole? Nope? Well you can, because the pre order was just posted yesterday at Gentlemen's Footwear. You know you want them.


That's a fantastic makeup, and I was all set to pull the trigger. Then I realised that I was reading Rosewood CC when it clearly states Mahogany CC. rosewood CC will be my next Galway, so help me.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

RogerP said:


> That's a fantastic makeup, and I was all set to pull the trigger. Then I realised that I was reading Rosewood CC when it clearly states Mahogany CC. rosewood CC will be my next Galway, so help me.


Probably the best deal you'll get on EG Rosewood CC Galways. Trees included to sweeten the deal!
https://axelsltd.com/products/galway-in-rosewood-country-calf


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

derum said:


> Probably the best deal you'll get on EG Rosewood CC Galways. Trees included to sweeten the deal!
> https://axelsltd.com/products/galway-in-rosewood-country-calf


And on my fave last! But out of my size.  Really appreciate the tip all the same.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> That's a fantastic makeup, and I was all set to pull the trigger. Then I realised that I was reading Rosewood CC when it clearly states Mahogany CC. rosewood CC will be my next Galway, so help me.


I feel like I need Rosewood, Mahogany, and Walnut. All in this makeup on 64 or 72 last. Then I would be set. Mostly.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, Lexus just made my decisions a lot easier. Shoe budget just got shot on a new NX for Swmbo. I’ll just have to keep driving my 9 yr. old Hyundai.:icon_peaceplease:


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

I ordered these babies:


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> Well, Lexus just made my decisions a lot easier. Shoe budget just got shot on a new NX for Swmbo. I'll just have to keep driving my 9 yr. old Hyundai.:icon_peaceplease:


What color? Will you at least get to drive it from time to time?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> Well, Lexus just made my decisions a lot easier. Shoe budget just got shot on a new NX for Swmbo. I'll just have to keep driving my 9 yr. old Hyundai.:icon_peaceplease:


Good call. Take comfort in the knowledge that "there is a fine line between pain and pleasure! LOL.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> What color? Will you at least get to drive it from time to time?


Eminent pearl white exterior with burnt Carmel interior.

I drive whenever we're going anywhere together. It's way too terrifying to be a passenger when she's behind the wheel.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

Received the Chelseas. Very comfortable. Likely my new favorites. They are a little loose though. I guess this is how Chelsea boots are supposed to be?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

If they are only a little loose try a thin leather sock liner.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's the rest of my shoe budget for 2018.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

No F sport? Come on man.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> No F sport? Come on man.


It's SWMBO's


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Sharp ride. Love the interior colour.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Money well spent, for sure.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm totally amazed by the pair of L&T chelseas I bough and now I'm thinking of buying something for the summer. They have chukkas in brown suede and these lovely chelseas.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oscar098 said:


> I'm totally amazed by the pair of L&T chelseas I bough and now I'm thinking of buying something for the summer. They have chukkas in brown suede and these lovely chelseas.


I'm delighted that you're so pleased with Lof & Tung, and grateful that you've shared that experience. Nothing like first-hand experience.

I have a personal and not entirely rational dislike of chelsea boots, but those you've posted are certainly both handsome and versatile. And if they float your boat, they should serve admirably for everything from sport jackets with ties, to the most casual wear. And I love the color of the hide.

In that, I feel that they very much overlap with chukkas in terms of use and acceptability, even if it could be argued the chelseas have the edge in dressiness. But which you choose should be entirely an issue of what you'd most enjoy. I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those Chelseas are gorgeous.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

RogerP said:


> Those Chelseas are gorgeous.


Yup. Unfortunately I have relatively narrow feet so most standard Chelseas are too broad.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> Yup. Unfortunately I have relatively narrow feet so most standard Chelseas are too broad.


They are very unforgiving of fit, due to the absence of any means of adjustment. My problem is instep height - most Chelseas are just too tight over the instep for me. I just sold the most stunning pair of Chelseas I have ever owned for exactly this reason.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> They are very unforgiving of fit, due to the absence of any means of adjustment. My problem is instep height - most Chelseas are just too tight over the instep for me. I just sold the most stunning pair of Chelseas I have ever owned for exactly this reason.


Your G&G's?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Your G&G's?


Anthony Cleverleys. The G&G in a wide fitting is okay.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Since trading in my original 2 J&M clunky Chelseas for an elegant Magnanni and a CS Chelsea, I have become enamored with them. There is something quite appealing about their plain toe and flowing lines. Those L&T are very handsome, and remind me that while my Chelsea collection has grown to be adequate, some suede pairs would be welcome. IMO they and chukkas are appropriate for year round wear, and those polo suede Chelseas would make a fine Spring/Summer boot. Unlike Chukkas, I find well designed Chelseas elegant enough to be considered a dress boot.

Damn guess it time to log onto Skoak.


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Those Chelseas are gorgeous.


Yeah, but on a second thought they look a little feminine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^"They look a little feminine?" :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:
In what way? :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^"They look a little feminine?" :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:
> In what way? :icon_scratch:


That's a head-scratcher for me, too.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I dunno, they look pretty good on my feet.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Totally girly.  Lol, I kid. They look terrific. So now tell everyone that the suede is every bit as lovely as it looks.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Lush.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> I dunno, they look pretty good on my feet.
> 
> View attachment 31608


Looking at the pictures offered in these threads is torture...exquisite torture, but torture none the less!  Those are one very handsome pair of boots, momsdoc.


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Looking at the pictures offered in these threads is torture...exquisite torture, but torture none the less!  Those are one very handsome pair of boots, momsdoc.


These arrived a couple of days ago.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^A memorably handsome pair of new kicks.
May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^A memorably handsome pair of new kicks.
> May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


Billy Crystal's "Fernando" said "It is better to look good than to feel good." But I must say, the above example is proving to be among the most comfortable of all the footwear choices in my closet.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

IT_cyclist said:


> These arrived a couple of days ago.
> 
> View attachment 31656


Excellent choice!


----------



## Oscar098 (Oct 4, 2017)

They were on sale for $220 and I couldn't resist. by feminine I meant they wouldn't look out of lace on a girl. But I suppose that's how chelseas are supposed to be.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Kingleys had an outing today.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Because my last few days can be likened to a an addict relapsing, I will continue this post as such.

Hi everyone, my name is Chris, and I am a shoe addict. Before yesterday I was doing very well. I had not made a shoe purchase since 2017. 

Saw an Enzo Bonafe brown suede double monk in my size and on sale by my dealer (Skoaktiebolaget). I had to get them. Being content with my rotation, I had been clean for the past 3 years. 

But then yesterday happened. 

First i was just interest in a replacement to my AE walnut suede Katmai chukkas. I’ll probably just resole the Katmais instead, but it won’t hurt to look. Before I knew it I was pulling the trigger on the Lof & Tung Cole in mahogany country calf. 

Now I find myself frequenting the shoe websites looking for my next fix. I need help!

Seriously though, I have been content on shoes, but the recent L&T purchase has awakened the beast. I will post pictures when they arrive next week. I have not been in purchase mode since 2017, so these last few days has been learning how good L&T is, especially for the price point. Something tells me it won’t be my only purchase from them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

immanuelrx said:


> Because my last few days can be likened to a an addict relapsing, I will continue this post as such.
> 
> Hi everyone, my name is Chris, and I am a shoe addict. Before yesterday I was doing very well. I had not made a shoe purchase since 2017. Saw an Enzo Bonafe brown suede double monk in my size and on sale by my dealer (Skoaktiebolaget). I had to get them. Being content with my rotation, I had been clean for the past 3 years. But then yesterday happened. First i was just interest in a replacement to my AE walnut suede Katmai chukkas. I'll probably just resole the Katmais instead, but it won't hurt to look. Before I knew it I was pulling the trigger on the Lof & Tung Cole in mahogany country calf. Now I find myself frequenting the shoe websites looking for my next fix. I need help!
> 
> Seriously though, I have been content on shoes, but the recent L&T purchase has awakened the beast. I will post pictures when they arrive next week. I have not been in purchase mode since 2017, so these last few days has been learning how good L&T is, especially for the price point. Something tells me it won't be my only purchase from them.


There are so many of us who share your pain when it comes to our seemingly constant unrequited desire for that next pair of shoes, but fear not and enjoy those new kicks. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

immanuelrx said:


> Because my last few days can be likened to a an addict relapsing, I will continue this post as such.
> 
> Hi everyone, my name is Chris, and I am a shoe addict. Before yesterday I was doing very well. I had not made a shoe purchase since 2017. Saw an Enzo Bonafe brown suede double monk in my size and on sale by my dealer (Skoaktiebolaget). I had to get them. Being content with my rotation, I had been clean for the past 3 years. But then yesterday happened. First i was just interest in a replacement to my AE walnut suede Katmai chukkas. I'll probably just resole the Katmais instead, but it won't hurt to look. Before I knew it I was pulling the trigger on the Lof & Tung Cole in mahogany country calf. Now I find myself frequenting the shoe websites looking for my next fix. I need help!
> 
> Seriously though, I have been content on shoes, but the recent L&T purchase has awakened the beast. I will post pictures when they arrive next week. I have not been in purchase mode since 2017, so these last few days has been learning how good L&T is, especially for the price point. Something tells me it won't be my only purchase from them.


Well, don't feel too bad, I guess I'm an addict-by-proxy as I couldn't even wait for yours to arrive to see what they look like, so I went to the L&T site and found they look like this:








Those are beautiful Chukkas my friend - enjoy and wear them in good health.

There's a good chance that many of us here at AAAC are some level and type of clothing addict. For me, at 55, I've become much less so as I don't enjoy owning more clothes than I can wear and, since I've WFH since '12 (and even many of the biz events I go to now are casual or biz casual), I have a closet full of all-but-unworn biz clothes.

To be sure, for the first few years of WFH, I did increase my purchases of casual and nicer casual clothes, but one only needs so many clothes to sit around the house staring at a computer as it just wasn't fun to buy more stuff to wear in the house or to run an errand.

Hence, I buy, what - I don't know - 10% (heck 5%) as much clothing as I used to. But here's the thing, I wish I had a reason to buy more as it was fun and exciting - as you are excited - to get and wear new stuff. So as long as you don't break your budget - enjoy your purchases, like your beautiful new boots.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

immanuelrx said:


> Because my last few days can be likened to a an addict relapsing, I will continue this post as such.
> 
> Hi everyone, my name is Chris, and I am a shoe addict. Before yesterday I was doing very well. I had not made a shoe purchase since 2017.
> 
> ...


*PIX!! PIX!! PIX!!*


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My name is Oldsarge and I am not a shoe addict! However, don't get me started on driving caps, shooting jackets or vintage shotguns . . .


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A fine choice indeed - I've been tempted by that very pair.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a shoe and tie addict. I can control the ties because I wear one at most 4-5 times a month, but shoes get worn every day! The lockdown has kept me from buying anything clothing-wise with the exception of three shoe GMTOs I already had in the works. The wife is WFH and I am considered essential and still go in every day. We're lucky in still getting paid but I'm exposed and all three of us (mother-in-law lives with us) are higher risk.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

I received these today and I must say they are beautiful. Better than I expected. They do fit very similar to my Carmina Rain last size. They are the S last and a little more roomy than the Rain last but still fits very well. The Rain last fits like a glove for me a half size down from my normal size. More to follow as I get to wear them but I am now a L&T fan.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are seriously nice chukkas independent of any consideration of price. But the price is a thick layer of icing on the cake.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

immanuelrx said:


> I received these today and I must say they are beautiful. Better than I expected. They do fit very similar to my Carmina Rain last size. They are the S last and a little more roomy than the Rain last but still fits very well. The Rain last fits like a glove for me a half size down from my normal size. More to follow as I get to wear them but I am now a L&T fan.


A solid and handsomely made pair of boots. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

immanuelrx said:


> I received these today and I must say they are beautiful. Better than I expected. They do fit very similar to my Carmina Rain last size. They are the S last and a little more roomy than the Rain last but still fits very well. The Rain last fits like a glove for me a half size down from my normal size. More to follow as I get to wear them but I am now a L&T fan.


*WOW!!! :loveyou:*










(Thanks for the pix!)


----------

